# A few bolt action pens



## James (Apr 5, 2014)

In between making calls I slipped a few bolt action pens in.
Black Walnut Burl from the back yard, made this one for myself.



Mesquite


 
Spalted Buckeye

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS (Apr 5, 2014)

Those are nice...I especially like the mesquite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2014)

Bolts are simply cool pens . Nice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 5, 2014)

James that mesquite has some nice figure in it. They are all good lookers.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 5, 2014)

I've got to do more of those for my inventory. Lately they seem to be the hot pen everyone is buying! I like the mesquite and buckeye ones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 5, 2014)

Great looking timbers on those, especially the Mesquite.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Very nice pens James! All of them turned out well, but I really like the mesquite one as it has some nice curl in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice


----------

